# Widest Wheels for R32 GT-R



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

What is the widest wheels that you have seen on an R32 that didn't require major surgery to fit?

I have 18x9.5 with a 22 offset and a 265 tire that fit fine, but I want to go to a 10 or 10.5.

The group A cars ran a 10 with 18 offset and lots of negative camber to fit. I think that a 10 with a 24 will clear nicely or a 10.5 with a 30 would work.


----------



## GTR032 (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey, I got 18x9.5" with 265/35/18's on my R32 GTR, no problem at all to fit. Not sure of Offset. A mate's got 275/30/19's on his 32 GTR and they fit ok with just a guard lip job. Again, not sure of wheel offset.

Cheers



Nismo Skyline said:


> What is the widest wheels that you have seen on an R32 that didn't require major surgery to fit?
> 
> I have 18x9.5 with a 22 offset and a 265 tire that fit fine, but I want to go to a 10 or 10.5.
> 
> The group A cars ran a 10 with 18 offset and lots of negative camber to fit. I think that a 10 with a 24 will clear nicely or a 10.5 with a 30 would work.


----------

